# Folkway Music in Guelph



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

I've been following their page on facebook and have been reading about some of their luthier restorative work and sales in 'Vintage Guitar' magazine. I even posted a few photos of some of my gear and some other cool axes on their facebook page. They seem like great folks who are very knowledgeable and helpful, but I haven't bee in to see them or actually bought anything from them yet. I think I may buy an old string style guitar strap from them for one of my ancient acoustics soon however.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> I haven't bought anything from them yet. Just traded a few e-mails on some stuff. I get the distinct impression, though, that these guys are awesome to deal with. And they have some really cool stuff.
> 
> A little gem if a shop in Guelph.
> 
> Who'd a thunk it?


I'm in Guelph all the time. I'll have to make a point to drop in there.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I bought an older lap steel from them a while back and they were fantastic to deal with. I'd buy again from them. I'd love to actually look around the store - they have some nice vintage stuff on their website.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I haven't bought from them either, but there have been many reports on these boards over the years and, as far as I can recall, everything has been A1++. I check their updates every Friday for many years now, and, yes, they get some extremely cool old gear through there.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I've bought lots of little things there over the years, and attended a couple of concerts/workshops there too. Straight shooting staff, good service, knowledgable, and always an interesting stock list. I check their website several times a week. They've got a good reputation for repairs and service and I've seen their work, it's good.

Highly recommended.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Great store. I have only bought one guitar from them, but had them do a few setups. Their work is as good as it gets. I have a buddy who works there too.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm going to Guelph on Monday to do a few jobs not far from there. I'm going to go check them out. I'll tell them Mr. N K Janssen sent me and should be given a free guitar! (Which I should be able to borrow, simply for the asking).


----------



## Folkway Music (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind feedback, everyone! We're real glad to hear we're scoring high marks with all of you, and we continue to appreciate your support for everything we do.

For those of you who follow our website - we update it late thursday nights, so the best time to check is first thing Friday AM. We'll be unvielling a new .com soo, too, and we hope you'll all let us know about the bits you like (or dislike). 

Best,
Mark Stutman
Folkway Music


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Mark. I like your shop too.
Will you still be having your annual garage sale
this spring?


----------



## Folkway Music (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome Laristotle. 
I'm afraid there won't be a Garage sale this year. The Swap-meet side of the event will still be happening though...

Best,
Mark


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Somehow I've just got to make my way down to Guelph this year and visit!


----------

